# My 1st Attempt at Greene and Greene Style Furniture



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

*The Beginning - With help from Darrell Peart*

I've been an admirer of Greene and Greene style of furniture for a long time. I love the soft edges and exposed joinery and I think Greene and Greene were masters at proportions which is where I feel I am the weakest when it comes to design. I've been wanting to take my woodworking up a notch and try something a little more challenging than the stuff I've been doing and improve my design skills so I'd been looking for an appropriate project. When I read Darrell Peart's articles in Woodworking magazine a couple of months ago which included detailed instructions on building his Arched Aurora Night Stand I decided that it's time to try my hand at a Greene and Greene style project and that this would be the perfect project. It is an especially beautiful design using Greene and Greene elements and includes some components that would stretch by building skills, namely, the arched rail. I've done a lot of curved work but combining a cloud lift with an arch would be a bit more difficult than other curves I've done.

Not long after reading those articles I was pleasantly surprised to discover that Darrell is a fellow lumber jock. From the link on his page I discovered his book "Greene and Greene Design Elements for the Workshop" which has very detailed instructions on making various Greene and Greene components plus an interesting history about the brothers. That book combined with his articles will make this project much easier than it otherwise would be.

I actually started this project a few weeks ago. First step was to make the jigs for the arches. In Darrell's article he said "It may take more than one try to get usable results". He wasn't kidding. I didn't have the exact tools he called for in his instructions so I had to improvise on the techniques a little but I managed to get a fit that I was happy with after about 6 attempts. Here's the final jigs plus the first rail:




























Second step is to mill the lumber for table. Since this project is requiring a large amount of time making jigs and doing setups I decided I may as well build two tables and I didn't buy enough lumber initially so I've got about half of the parts milled and a new stack of lumber for the rest.

Here's a shot of the legs ready to be mortised (with my new Mortiser), all the rails (ready to be cut with the patterns), and 2 halves of the first top:










And here's a shot that normal people would find pretty boring but I know most lumber jocks get as excited as I do over a stack of lumber so here's what I'll be using for the rest of the parts:










And to cut the tenons I needed to buy a couple of new accessories for my Saw Stop so that I could use the dadoe blade:


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *The Beginning - With help from Darrell Peart*
> 
> I've been an admirer of Greene and Greene style of furniture for a long time. I love the soft edges and exposed joinery and I think Greene and Greene were masters at proportions which is where I feel I am the weakest when it comes to design. I've been wanting to take my woodworking up a notch and try something a little more challenging than the stuff I've been doing and improve my design skills so I'd been looking for an appropriate project. When I read Darrell Peart's articles in Woodworking magazine a couple of months ago which included detailed instructions on building his Arched Aurora Night Stand I decided that it's time to try my hand at a Greene and Greene style project and that this would be the perfect project. It is an especially beautiful design using Greene and Greene elements and includes some components that would stretch by building skills, namely, the arched rail. I've done a lot of curved work but combining a cloud lift with an arch would be a bit more difficult than other curves I've done.
> 
> ...


hey Don its look very promising sofare from here  not that know anything of green and green
still way over my head to try that kind of stuff

looking forward to see the next installment

take care
Dennis


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *The Beginning - With help from Darrell Peart*
> 
> I've been an admirer of Greene and Greene style of furniture for a long time. I love the soft edges and exposed joinery and I think Greene and Greene were masters at proportions which is where I feel I am the weakest when it comes to design. I've been wanting to take my woodworking up a notch and try something a little more challenging than the stuff I've been doing and improve my design skills so I'd been looking for an appropriate project. When I read Darrell Peart's articles in Woodworking magazine a couple of months ago which included detailed instructions on building his Arched Aurora Night Stand I decided that it's time to try my hand at a Greene and Greene style project and that this would be the perfect project. It is an especially beautiful design using Greene and Greene elements and includes some components that would stretch by building skills, namely, the arched rail. I've done a lot of curved work but combining a cloud lift with an arch would be a bit more difficult than other curves I've done.
> 
> ...


You is off to a good start, I am looking forward to the next installment!


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *The Beginning - With help from Darrell Peart*
> 
> I've been an admirer of Greene and Greene style of furniture for a long time. I love the soft edges and exposed joinery and I think Greene and Greene were masters at proportions which is where I feel I am the weakest when it comes to design. I've been wanting to take my woodworking up a notch and try something a little more challenging than the stuff I've been doing and improve my design skills so I'd been looking for an appropriate project. When I read Darrell Peart's articles in Woodworking magazine a couple of months ago which included detailed instructions on building his Arched Aurora Night Stand I decided that it's time to try my hand at a Greene and Greene style project and that this would be the perfect project. It is an especially beautiful design using Greene and Greene elements and includes some components that would stretch by building skills, namely, the arched rail. I've done a lot of curved work but combining a cloud lift with an arch would be a bit more difficult than other curves I've done.
> 
> ...


Great start, I'll be following along as I've only just discovered Greene & Greene. 

Jamie


----------



## Darrell (Jul 29, 2008)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *The Beginning - With help from Darrell Peart*
> 
> I've been an admirer of Greene and Greene style of furniture for a long time. I love the soft edges and exposed joinery and I think Greene and Greene were masters at proportions which is where I feel I am the weakest when it comes to design. I've been wanting to take my woodworking up a notch and try something a little more challenging than the stuff I've been doing and improve my design skills so I'd been looking for an appropriate project. When I read Darrell Peart's articles in Woodworking magazine a couple of months ago which included detailed instructions on building his Arched Aurora Night Stand I decided that it's time to try my hand at a Greene and Greene style project and that this would be the perfect project. It is an especially beautiful design using Greene and Greene elements and includes some components that would stretch by building skills, namely, the arched rail. I've done a lot of curved work but combining a cloud lift with an arch would be a bit more difficult than other curves I've done.
> 
> ...


Hi Don,
You are off to a great start! 
Good luck,

Darrell


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *The Beginning - With help from Darrell Peart*
> 
> I've been an admirer of Greene and Greene style of furniture for a long time. I love the soft edges and exposed joinery and I think Greene and Greene were masters at proportions which is where I feel I am the weakest when it comes to design. I've been wanting to take my woodworking up a notch and try something a little more challenging than the stuff I've been doing and improve my design skills so I'd been looking for an appropriate project. When I read Darrell Peart's articles in Woodworking magazine a couple of months ago which included detailed instructions on building his Arched Aurora Night Stand I decided that it's time to try my hand at a Greene and Greene style project and that this would be the perfect project. It is an especially beautiful design using Greene and Greene elements and includes some components that would stretch by building skills, namely, the arched rail. I've done a lot of curved work but combining a cloud lift with an arch would be a bit more difficult than other curves I've done.
> 
> ...


I am so envious! Talk about a worthwhile undertaking. I have loved Greene & Greene designs since well before I had any idea who Greene & Greene were. I can't wait to get my shop to a point that I can start doing some Greene & Greene furniture. I am hoping to be able to take Darrell Pearts Blanket Chest Class @ Woodcraft in Seattle next year. It's pricey but I believe it will be well worth it.

I can't wait to see more on your project, especially the finished project!

It looks like you made a little trip to Crosscut there. I drive my son crazy because I stop in there once a week on our way to a weekly class we are taking downtown. I just love waling around looking at the beautiful wood and imagining the projects it could turn into.


----------



## TThomas (Dec 16, 2008)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *The Beginning - With help from Darrell Peart*
> 
> I've been an admirer of Greene and Greene style of furniture for a long time. I love the soft edges and exposed joinery and I think Greene and Greene were masters at proportions which is where I feel I am the weakest when it comes to design. I've been wanting to take my woodworking up a notch and try something a little more challenging than the stuff I've been doing and improve my design skills so I'd been looking for an appropriate project. When I read Darrell Peart's articles in Woodworking magazine a couple of months ago which included detailed instructions on building his Arched Aurora Night Stand I decided that it's time to try my hand at a Greene and Greene style project and that this would be the perfect project. It is an especially beautiful design using Greene and Greene elements and includes some components that would stretch by building skills, namely, the arched rail. I've done a lot of curved work but combining a cloud lift with an arch would be a bit more difficult than other curves I've done.
> 
> ...


ok I got this G&G bug ,......so I'll watch and learn from you…....keep it going looks great so far…...


----------



## toxicoval56 (Oct 22, 2008)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *The Beginning - With help from Darrell Peart*
> 
> I've been an admirer of Greene and Greene style of furniture for a long time. I love the soft edges and exposed joinery and I think Greene and Greene were masters at proportions which is where I feel I am the weakest when it comes to design. I've been wanting to take my woodworking up a notch and try something a little more challenging than the stuff I've been doing and improve my design skills so I'd been looking for an appropriate project. When I read Darrell Peart's articles in Woodworking magazine a couple of months ago which included detailed instructions on building his Arched Aurora Night Stand I decided that it's time to try my hand at a Greene and Greene style project and that this would be the perfect project. It is an especially beautiful design using Greene and Greene elements and includes some components that would stretch by building skills, namely, the arched rail. I've done a lot of curved work but combining a cloud lift with an arch would be a bit more difficult than other curves I've done.
> 
> ...


This looks very nice. What specific magazine was the article in? I would not mind giving it a shot. I love the work of Mr. Peart and the Greene and Greene style.


----------



## ocwoodworker (Mar 5, 2010)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *The Beginning - With help from Darrell Peart*
> 
> I've been an admirer of Greene and Greene style of furniture for a long time. I love the soft edges and exposed joinery and I think Greene and Greene were masters at proportions which is where I feel I am the weakest when it comes to design. I've been wanting to take my woodworking up a notch and try something a little more challenging than the stuff I've been doing and improve my design skills so I'd been looking for an appropriate project. When I read Darrell Peart's articles in Woodworking magazine a couple of months ago which included detailed instructions on building his Arched Aurora Night Stand I decided that it's time to try my hand at a Greene and Greene style project and that this would be the perfect project. It is an especially beautiful design using Greene and Greene elements and includes some components that would stretch by building skills, namely, the arched rail. I've done a lot of curved work but combining a cloud lift with an arch would be a bit more difficult than other curves I've done.
> 
> ...


Don,
Darrell lives up in washington and I believe he does classes there. He occasionally comes to OC California and does a Greene and Greene design elements weekend workshop I & II. I HIGHLY recommend taking his classes. Talk about breaking through glass ceilings!! My Greene and Greene furniture has sure taken a leap forward. Love the finish product. I'm currently working on a lowboy entertainment center styled in the G&G. Love the design. Great work!!


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

*First Screw Up*

This week I got all the mortises cut into the legs without any problems. My new Grizzly mortisor is working really nice.










I got all the parts except for the tops cut to size and the tenons cut. I thought everything was going great until I realized that I cut the tenons wrong on all of the rails. I won't repeat the language I used in the shop unless someone asks . I fixed them by glueing little pieces onto every tenon.










I'm glad I got the first screw up out of the way, the rest of the project should be easy…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *First Screw Up*
> 
> This week I got all the mortises cut into the legs without any problems. My new Grizzly mortisor is working really nice.
> 
> ...


first screw up
first glue up

simple from here

that's the spirit !


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *First Screw Up*
> 
> This week I got all the mortises cut into the legs without any problems. My new Grizzly mortisor is working really nice.
> 
> ...


I've done the same thing - the patches will work out fine and no one will be the wiser (unless you tell them)


----------



## Camper (Jul 31, 2010)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *First Screw Up*
> 
> This week I got all the mortises cut into the legs without any problems. My new Grizzly mortisor is working really nice.
> 
> ...


what a coincidence!! I just started working on a similar G&G project using plans from popular woodworking for an end table but modifying it to make a coffee table. I will be following along with interest. What issue is this plan from?


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *First Screw Up*
> 
> This week I got all the mortises cut into the legs without any problems. My new Grizzly mortisor is working really nice.
> 
> ...


Brian, I don't think loose tenons wouldhave prevented the mistake, they would have just changed the nature of it. 

Steve, I've done this before too. That's why I knew exactly how to fix it. 

Camper, this is from the Winter 2010 issue of Woodwork magazine.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *First Screw Up*
> 
> This week I got all the mortises cut into the legs without any problems. My new Grizzly mortisor is working really nice.
> 
> ...


this was the easy fix did you learn something from it this time  goood = you wont make the mistake again
the next mistake on this project will be the tricky one ,if you learn something from it,
its goood = you wont make it again
ceep the head up , I´m stiil walking from disastre to disastre with a doughter shaking her smiling head 
lucky am I , the father is still the best man in the world , or maybee she just wants to know all
the bad glosery thats in my book….....LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *First Screw Up*
> 
> This week I got all the mortises cut into the legs without any problems. My new Grizzly mortisor is working really nice.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dennis but I have to confess that I didn't learn a darn thing. I've made this mistake many times before so I already knew how to fix it and in spite of measuring twice I still do it on occassion. And the older i get the less likely that is to stop.


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

*Back on Track*

Well I'm back on track after last weeks screw up with the tenons. I've got them all fixed and fitting properly now. I'm relearning a lot more than I expected with the mortise and tenons. I've done them before but it's been about 20 years and I forgot a lot more than I realized.

I finished cutting the cloud lifts on the legs and got all the parts for the base to a point where I was able to start dry fitting them. Now I mostly just have a lot of sanding and I'll be able to start glueing these up.














































I also had to build 2 more jigs. On the jig I built for cutting the bottom of the rails I used a solid piece of wood rather than screws to hold the rail in place like Darrell shows in his article. Now I know why he did it that way. The same jig needs to be used to cut the much wider side panels also. Insted of fixing the other jig I just used it as a template to cut a second one. I also completlely forgot a bout a jig for the cloud lift detail on the bottom of the legs. I started on it a couple of weeks ago and finished it up today. It's a bit different than Darrells but it does the job.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Back on Track*
> 
> Well I'm back on track after last weeks screw up with the tenons. I've got them all fixed and fitting properly now. I'm relearning a lot more than I expected with the mortise and tenons. I've done them before but it's been about 20 years and I forgot a lot more than I realized.
> 
> ...


Looks like you got it all figured out they are looking good. Enjoy the sanding.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Back on Track*
> 
> Well I'm back on track after last weeks screw up with the tenons. I've got them all fixed and fitting properly now. I'm relearning a lot more than I expected with the mortise and tenons. I've done them before but it's been about 20 years and I forgot a lot more than I realized.
> 
> ...


Looks like a good start on a nice G&G project. Your workbench looks like a twin of mine


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

*First glue-up*

Getting all the mortise and tenons to fit good is taking a bit longer than I thought it might. I have to admit that I'm actually enjoying the hand labor though. Being able to hear music while I'm working is a nice change from the usual noise of machines. The joints are not quite as good as I'd like so I'm using Gorrilla glue which is space filling and will help make up for the sloppy joints. Anyways, here's the first side glued up. Hopefully tommorrow I'll get another side glued up and get the front and back on the following day.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *First glue-up*
> 
> Getting all the mortise and tenons to fit good is taking a bit longer than I thought it might. I have to admit that I'm actually enjoying the hand labor though. Being able to hear music while I'm working is a nice change from the usual noise of machines. The joints are not quite as good as I'd like so I'm using Gorrilla glue which is space filling and will help make up for the sloppy joints. Anyways, here's the first side glued up. Hopefully tommorrow I'll get another side glued up and get the front and back on the following day.


Looks like you are having fun! Good job!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *First glue-up*
> 
> Getting all the mortise and tenons to fit good is taking a bit longer than I thought it might. I have to admit that I'm actually enjoying the hand labor though. Being able to hear music while I'm working is a nice change from the usual noise of machines. The joints are not quite as good as I'd like so I'm using Gorrilla glue which is space filling and will help make up for the sloppy joints. Anyways, here's the first side glued up. Hopefully tommorrow I'll get another side glued up and get the front and back on the following day.


those clamp pads are ingenious! I was just fighting with a few cutoff pieces I use to pad clamps these last few days to keep them from falling off as I was attempting to get the clamp on.


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

*Rolling along*

I didn't make as much progress as I'd hoped a couple of weeks ago when I posted my last blog but I just started a 2 week break for the holidays and am planning to spend most of it in my shop. With any luck I'll get these finished before I go back to work.

I hate typing and I do a lot of typing at work so I'm mostly going to let the pictures do the talking:

I've got both both frames glued up, here's one:










One top glued up and ready to cut to size:










Fronts and sides for both drawers milled and fitted:



















And a good example of why one should be very carefull using Gorilla glue to make up for sloppy joints. The joints are comming out very strong but it's difficult to judge just how much glue to use to fill the spaces without having it leak out:



















And since I needed to sharpen my new chisels I had to buy yet another new tool. If I had known I would have to buy so many new tools to get through this project I would've started something like this a long time ago:


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Rolling along*
> 
> I didn't make as much progress as I'd hoped a couple of weeks ago when I posted my last blog but I just started a 2 week break for the holidays and am planning to spend most of it in my shop. With any luck I'll get these finished before I go back to work.
> 
> ...


This is coming along great.

I bought a bottle of Gorilla glue a few years ago and never got past using half of it. I did not care for the foaming action and difficult removal of squeeze out.

Don't be fooled, just because it foams and expands, it is not a structural gap filler. For that you want to use epoxy or epoxy and sawdust.

Gorilla glue is not among my arsenal of adhesives.


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Rolling along*
> 
> I didn't make as much progress as I'd hoped a couple of weeks ago when I posted my last blog but I just started a 2 week break for the holidays and am planning to spend most of it in my shop. With any luck I'll get these finished before I go back to work.
> 
> ...


Hey Todd, thanks for the tip. I haven't used Epoxys very much and not in a very long time but I don't recall them expanding at all so how would they be used to fill gaps?

In the future my plan is to just cut better joints and use normal wood glue.  If I had this to do again I would have spent a lot more time praticing the joints with scrap wood before cutting the real joints.


----------



## mpmitche (Apr 2, 2010)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Rolling along*
> 
> I didn't make as much progress as I'd hoped a couple of weeks ago when I posted my last blog but I just started a 2 week break for the holidays and am planning to spend most of it in my shop. With any luck I'll get these finished before I go back to work.
> 
> ...


I'm with you on the tight joints. Everything that is visible looks very good though and I really like your project, can't wait to see it finished. Another trick for loose M&T's is to drawbore the joint; it's not really very hard to do and makes a very strong joint. I don't even glue some of my drawbore joints, just be sure your pegs are striaght and strong!


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Rolling along*
> 
> I didn't make as much progress as I'd hoped a couple of weeks ago when I posted my last blog but I just started a 2 week break for the holidays and am planning to spend most of it in my shop. With any luck I'll get these finished before I go back to work.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip Mike. I had to do a little searching to figure out what you meant by "drawbore" since I hadn't heard the term before. I was thinking of using my Kreg pocket hole jig to put toe screws in from behind to strengthen them but I like the idea of a drawbore much better. So far the joints all feel quite strong so I think I'll be okay but we'll see how they hold up to the stress of handling while I'm working on them.

Now I get to go clean up the mess and hope it doesn't show through the finish…


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Rolling along*
> 
> I didn't make as much progress as I'd hoped a couple of weeks ago when I posted my last blog but I just started a 2 week break for the holidays and am planning to spend most of it in my shop. With any luck I'll get these finished before I go back to work.
> 
> ...


The epoxy itself will fill & harden to create a structurally sturdy joint if there is a small gap.

If the gap is bigger then you can add sawdust to the epoxy, such as captured in the filter on a R.O sander, to create your filler mix.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Rolling along*
> 
> I didn't make as much progress as I'd hoped a couple of weeks ago when I posted my last blog but I just started a 2 week break for the holidays and am planning to spend most of it in my shop. With any luck I'll get these finished before I go back to work.
> 
> ...


I would not stress about the joints being sloppy & not holding up on a table such as this. The design itself creates a very enduring piece because of the stretchers at the bottom of the legs.

A table like this does not really get stressed like a chair would. One of the most stressful moments for a table like this is if you have weight on it and start dragging it across the floor which pulls the legs apart from eachother. But that is not really likely, the table is small enough it will be picked up to be moved.

There is no real stress as it just sits in the room with a lamp and books on it.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Rolling along*
> 
> I didn't make as much progress as I'd hoped a couple of weeks ago when I posted my last blog but I just started a 2 week break for the holidays and am planning to spend most of it in my shop. With any luck I'll get these finished before I go back to work.
> 
> ...


Wow. I, too, just stumbled on your blog.

How cool ! You're doing a great job !!


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

*All cleaned up.*

The gorilla glue squeeze out was much easier to clean up that I expected but I could still kick myself for not applying masking tape before I saw the drips starting. It would have saved me a couple hours of work.

I'm really enjoying my time off from work and being able to spend my days in my shop instead of my office and I'm making some great progress. In the last few days I've accomplished the following:

1. Frames fully trimed and cleaned up. I just need to do the ebony plugs and they'll be ready for finish. 
Here it is with some mineral spirts so you can see what it's going to look like once it's finished. I'm still debating weather or not I should dye it like typical Greene and Green furniture because I generally much prefer clear finish over any kind of stain. I would love to hear other peoples opinions on this.










2. Drawers fully glued up and also ready for plugs and final sanding:










3. Spent several hours practicing making plugs. Since any screwups with the plugs will be very difficult to fix and since Gaboon Ebony is about $100 bd I decided it would be a good idea to practice with some Hickory on scrap wood until I knew exactly what I was getting into. Once I was comfortable I tried one with ebony on some scrap wood. I sprayed a little shellac on it to see what it would look like finished but I didn't let it dry before taking this photo so it looks a bit splotchy. (I don't plan to use Shellac for the real finish)

Tommorrow I'll be making a trip over to my local Woodcraft store to pick up a few more small tools I need to do the smaller plugs and the splines on the top. Plus another trip to Crosscut hardwoods to pick up some lumber since I misscalculated and didn't get enough to make the second top and the shelfs….


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *All cleaned up.*
> 
> The gorilla glue squeeze out was much easier to clean up that I expected but I could still kick myself for not applying masking tape before I saw the drips starting. It would have saved me a couple hours of work.
> 
> ...


Looks good Don . I think you might of really had a mess on your hands if you had put tape on the glue up ,it can be all but impossible once it has glue on it and has dried . I was wondering if you put glue on both pieces ? polythene glue only needs glue on one surface and some moisture on the other side of the joint. Like others have said if you have a loose joint 5 minute epoxy might have been a better choice. As far as stain goes if this for you make it the way you want it.


----------



## DrAllred (Sep 2, 2010)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *All cleaned up.*
> 
> The gorilla glue squeeze out was much easier to clean up that I expected but I could still kick myself for not applying masking tape before I saw the drips starting. It would have saved me a couple hours of work.
> 
> ...


That is really impressive, great work.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *All cleaned up.*
> 
> The gorilla glue squeeze out was much easier to clean up that I expected but I could still kick myself for not applying masking tape before I saw the drips starting. It would have saved me a couple hours of work.
> 
> ...


Dude! I just found your blog. Amazing! I love this project. You're really taking your woodworking up a notch, which is why I'm planning on doing it too. I've just barely begun my table. Thanks for the inspiration. I hope you get them done as a gift to yourself. This is a very fulfilling project.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *All cleaned up.*
> 
> The gorilla glue squeeze out was much easier to clean up that I expected but I could still kick myself for not applying masking tape before I saw the drips starting. It would have saved me a couple hours of work.
> 
> ...


Those plugs really "pop!"


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *All cleaned up.*
> 
> The gorilla glue squeeze out was much easier to clean up that I expected but I could still kick myself for not applying masking tape before I saw the drips starting. It would have saved me a couple hours of work.
> 
> ...


hey this ain´t looking bad Don 
looking forward to see the finished piece

take care
Dennis


----------



## mpmitche (Apr 2, 2010)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *All cleaned up.*
> 
> The gorilla glue squeeze out was much easier to clean up that I expected but I could still kick myself for not applying masking tape before I saw the drips starting. It would have saved me a couple hours of work.
> 
> ...


Don,

Your progress looks great; glad to hear you are getting some shop time in. I really like the plugs. You asked so I'm going to vote not to stain it; I much prefer the wood natural myself.


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

*Working on the tops*

I almost titled this "Screw Up #2" since I had a little mishap when cutting the spline slots on the first top I made. I had my router set up in a table and cut the slots in all of the breadboard ends. Then I pulled the whole router with plate out of the table, flipped it over, and cut the slots on my top. Then I discovered that the router had somehow moved a strong 1/32" and the slots were noticably off center. I let out a pretty good string of 4 letter words but then realized that this was actually a good thing. I still had to glue up another top and was using lumber bought at a different time than the original lumber so my 2 tops weren't going to match very well anyway and I had more than enough lumber to make 2 more. I also still needed to cut the bottom shelfs and the first top was large enough to be cut down for a shelf. So I really didn't lose any work and will have a better matching set of tables when I'm done. I also tightened down the locking mechanism on my routers to prevent this from happening again.

I've now got both tops cut to size and along with the breadboards:



















Aside from the tops I've also got the drawers hung and fitted plus the top rails cut and ready to attach to the frames:


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Working on the tops*
> 
> I almost titled this "Screw Up #2" since I had a little mishap when cutting the spline slots on the first top I made. I had my router set up in a table and cut the slots in all of the breadboard ends. Then I pulled the whole router with plate out of the table, flipped it over, and cut the slots on my top. Then I discovered that the router had somehow moved a strong 1/32" and the slots were noticably off center. I let out a pretty good string of 4 letter words but then realized that this was actually a good thing. I still had to glue up another top and was using lumber bought at a different time than the original lumber so my 2 tops weren't going to match very well anyway and I had more than enough lumber to make 2 more. I also still needed to cut the bottom shelfs and the first top was large enough to be cut down for a shelf. So I really didn't lose any work and will have a better matching set of tables when I'm done. I also tightened down the locking mechanism on my routers to prevent this from happening again.
> 
> ...


Looks great so far.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Working on the tops*
> 
> I almost titled this "Screw Up #2" since I had a little mishap when cutting the spline slots on the first top I made. I had my router set up in a table and cut the slots in all of the breadboard ends. Then I pulled the whole router with plate out of the table, flipped it over, and cut the slots on my top. Then I discovered that the router had somehow moved a strong 1/32" and the slots were noticably off center. I let out a pretty good string of 4 letter words but then realized that this was actually a good thing. I still had to glue up another top and was using lumber bought at a different time than the original lumber so my 2 tops weren't going to match very well anyway and I had more than enough lumber to make 2 more. I also still needed to cut the bottom shelfs and the first top was large enough to be cut down for a shelf. So I really didn't lose any work and will have a better matching set of tables when I'm done. I also tightened down the locking mechanism on my routers to prevent this from happening again.
> 
> ...


The tables are looking GREAT!

You might want to check your router to see if there is any freeplay in the rotor. If the router bit has any free movement it will shift when you flip the router over - it should be snug. I just checked mine and there is no movement, but it might be worth checking out.


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

*Plugs and Splines*

Had I realized there are a total of 40 decorative plugs and splines required for each table I might have chosen some other project. This is going to get real tedious by the time I'm done but I think it will be worth it…

The bread board spline is pretty straight forward. Here's a trial spline I made with hickory and a black sharpie for practice:










For the plugs on the legs I made a few jigs to help mark the cuts. If I just layed them out with pencil I'm sure I would have screwed up a bunch of them. I really wish I had cut these before I assembled the frames. Then it would have been easy to just make a new leg if I screwed one up. These jigs should significantly reduce the likelyhood of that though:



















After lots of trial and error and practice with the jigs I finally got brave enough to try doing the plugs on the back of one table:


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Plugs and Splines*
> 
> Had I realized there are a total of 40 decorative plugs and splines required for each table I might have chosen some other project. This is going to get real tedious by the time I'm done but I think it will be worth it…
> 
> ...


Definitely looks like it will be worth it to me. Looks real good so far.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Plugs and Splines*
> 
> Had I realized there are a total of 40 decorative plugs and splines required for each table I might have chosen some other project. This is going to get real tedious by the time I'm done but I think it will be worth it…
> 
> ...


Love it ,so fine , Niiiiiiice


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Plugs and Splines*
> 
> Had I realized there are a total of 40 decorative plugs and splines required for each table I might have chosen some other project. This is going to get real tedious by the time I'm done but I think it will be worth it…
> 
> ...


That is is very fine work. I would love to try some g and g.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Plugs and Splines*
> 
> Had I realized there are a total of 40 decorative plugs and splines required for each table I might have chosen some other project. This is going to get real tedious by the time I'm done but I think it will be worth it…
> 
> ...


Hang in there it's gona be forth it Plus more.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Plugs and Splines*
> 
> Had I realized there are a total of 40 decorative plugs and splines required for each table I might have chosen some other project. This is going to get real tedious by the time I'm done but I think it will be worth it…
> 
> ...


looking real good sofare Don 
ceep on with the good work

take care
Dennis


----------



## mpmitche (Apr 2, 2010)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Plugs and Splines*
> 
> Had I realized there are a total of 40 decorative plugs and splines required for each table I might have chosen some other project. This is going to get real tedious by the time I'm done but I think it will be worth it…
> 
> ...


It looks great to me. I think it is coming along beautifully and the plugs and splines look very tight and well shaped. Keep up the good work


----------



## Tim29 (Oct 10, 2009)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Plugs and Splines*
> 
> Had I realized there are a total of 40 decorative plugs and splines required for each table I might have chosen some other project. This is going to get real tedious by the time I'm done but I think it will be worth it…
> 
> ...


WOW! really nice work. Getting the plugs just right is pretty rough. I am going through that right now. Just building up the nerve to make the cut is gut wrenching.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Plugs and Splines*
> 
> Had I realized there are a total of 40 decorative plugs and splines required for each table I might have chosen some other project. This is going to get real tedious by the time I'm done but I think it will be worth it…
> 
> ...


very nice work, that's green n green style alright.


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Plugs and Splines*
> 
> Had I realized there are a total of 40 decorative plugs and splines required for each table I might have chosen some other project. This is going to get real tedious by the time I'm done but I think it will be worth it…
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone!

Tim, "gut wrenching" is putting it lightly  I'm looking forward to seeing your results when your done.


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

*Not going to make it...*

I really hoped that I would finish these up by the time my holiday vacation ended but since that was a week ago and I still have a lot of plugs to do I'm pretty sure that's not going to happen.  They're going well, just slow, and there is a lot of them. I'm about 3/4 done cutting the holes in the tables but still need to cut and install the plugs.

I did manage to finish the splines in the tops completely and even got the first coat of finish on them:


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Not going to make it...*
> 
> I really hoped that I would finish these up by the time my holiday vacation ended but since that was a week ago and I still have a lot of plugs to do I'm pretty sure that's not going to happen.  They're going well, just slow, and there is a lot of them. I'm about 3/4 done cutting the holes in the tables but still need to cut and install the plugs.
> 
> I did manage to finish the splines in the tops completely and even got the first coat of finish on them:


this is some serious good work don

very clean
the splines and plugs proud are just right

well done !


----------



## DrAllred (Sep 2, 2010)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Not going to make it...*
> 
> I really hoped that I would finish these up by the time my holiday vacation ended but since that was a week ago and I still have a lot of plugs to do I'm pretty sure that's not going to happen.  They're going well, just slow, and there is a lot of them. I'm about 3/4 done cutting the holes in the tables but still need to cut and install the plugs.
> 
> I did manage to finish the splines in the tops completely and even got the first coat of finish on them:


Great work, That does look like it would take a long time to perfect.

Keep up the good work and one day it will be complete.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Not going to make it...*
> 
> I really hoped that I would finish these up by the time my holiday vacation ended but since that was a week ago and I still have a lot of plugs to do I'm pretty sure that's not going to happen.  They're going well, just slow, and there is a lot of them. I'm about 3/4 done cutting the holes in the tables but still need to cut and install the plugs.
> 
> I did manage to finish the splines in the tops completely and even got the first coat of finish on them:


From the looks of it, a little extra time will be well worth it. Looking good!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Not going to make it...*
> 
> I really hoped that I would finish these up by the time my holiday vacation ended but since that was a week ago and I still have a lot of plugs to do I'm pretty sure that's not going to happen.  They're going well, just slow, and there is a lot of them. I'm about 3/4 done cutting the holes in the tables but still need to cut and install the plugs.
> 
> I did manage to finish the splines in the tops completely and even got the first coat of finish on them:


Dude I think your breadboards are a little long and there is some black stuff on them. Just kidding.
Those are great and wonderfully done. Good job


----------



## Tim29 (Oct 10, 2009)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Not going to make it...*
> 
> I really hoped that I would finish these up by the time my holiday vacation ended but since that was a week ago and I still have a lot of plugs to do I'm pretty sure that's not going to happen.  They're going well, just slow, and there is a lot of them. I'm about 3/4 done cutting the holes in the tables but still need to cut and install the plugs.
> 
> I did manage to finish the splines in the tops completely and even got the first coat of finish on them:


Think of it more as "time flies when you are having fun". Things are looking nice. Great job


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Not going to make it...*
> 
> I really hoped that I would finish these up by the time my holiday vacation ended but since that was a week ago and I still have a lot of plugs to do I'm pretty sure that's not going to happen.  They're going well, just slow, and there is a lot of them. I'm about 3/4 done cutting the holes in the tables but still need to cut and install the plugs.
> 
> I did manage to finish the splines in the tops completely and even got the first coat of finish on them:


Wow, that is some fine work


----------



## Darrell (Jul 29, 2008)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Not going to make it...*
> 
> I really hoped that I would finish these up by the time my holiday vacation ended but since that was a week ago and I still have a lot of plugs to do I'm pretty sure that's not going to happen.  They're going well, just slow, and there is a lot of them. I'm about 3/4 done cutting the holes in the tables but still need to cut and install the plugs.
> 
> I did manage to finish the splines in the tops completely and even got the first coat of finish on them:


Looking good - very nice work !
Yes - all those little G&G details add up to some serious time in the end. 
Making the plugs themselves can get repetitious and a bit boring.
But I never tire of cutting the holes for the plugs and inserting them - always enjoyable with some good music playing on my stereo.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Not going to make it...*
> 
> I really hoped that I would finish these up by the time my holiday vacation ended but since that was a week ago and I still have a lot of plugs to do I'm pretty sure that's not going to happen.  They're going well, just slow, and there is a lot of them. I'm about 3/4 done cutting the holes in the tables but still need to cut and install the plugs.
> 
> I did manage to finish the splines in the tops completely and even got the first coat of finish on them:


Dude, those tops are breathtaking! Thanks again for the help with finding the plans and straightening out my myopic vision. It's nice to benefit from a two-way street once in a while.


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Not going to make it...*
> 
> I really hoped that I would finish these up by the time my holiday vacation ended but since that was a week ago and I still have a lot of plugs to do I'm pretty sure that's not going to happen.  They're going well, just slow, and there is a lot of them. I'm about 3/4 done cutting the holes in the tables but still need to cut and install the plugs.
> 
> I did manage to finish the splines in the tops completely and even got the first coat of finish on them:


Thanks for the feedback everyone!


----------



## Pathpounder (Sep 28, 2007)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Not going to make it...*
> 
> I really hoped that I would finish these up by the time my holiday vacation ended but since that was a week ago and I still have a lot of plugs to do I'm pretty sure that's not going to happen.  They're going well, just slow, and there is a lot of them. I'm about 3/4 done cutting the holes in the tables but still need to cut and install the plugs.
> 
> I did manage to finish the splines in the tops completely and even got the first coat of finish on them:


Pardon me but I'm Greene with envy. I have been trying to start a G&G project for months but other jobs and projects just keep getting in the way. Great looking Don.


----------



## skagzz (Jan 13, 2011)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Not going to make it...*
> 
> I really hoped that I would finish these up by the time my holiday vacation ended but since that was a week ago and I still have a lot of plugs to do I'm pretty sure that's not going to happen.  They're going well, just slow, and there is a lot of them. I'm about 3/4 done cutting the holes in the tables but still need to cut and install the plugs.
> 
> I did manage to finish the splines in the tops completely and even got the first coat of finish on them:


Nice work! You mentioned earlier that you found detailed intructions of this project in one of Darrell Peart's articles. Which magizine and issue # was the article found in? thanks.

Kirk


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Not going to make it...*
> 
> I really hoped that I would finish these up by the time my holiday vacation ended but since that was a week ago and I still have a lot of plugs to do I'm pretty sure that's not going to happen.  They're going well, just slow, and there is a lot of them. I'm about 3/4 done cutting the holes in the tables but still need to cut and install the plugs.
> 
> I did manage to finish the splines in the tops completely and even got the first coat of finish on them:


You can find the magazine here: http://www.foxchapelpublishing.com/p-1505-woodwork-magazine-special-issue-winter-2010-116.aspx


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Not going to make it...*
> 
> I really hoped that I would finish these up by the time my holiday vacation ended but since that was a week ago and I still have a lot of plugs to do I'm pretty sure that's not going to happen.  They're going well, just slow, and there is a lot of them. I'm about 3/4 done cutting the holes in the tables but still need to cut and install the plugs.
> 
> I did manage to finish the splines in the tops completely and even got the first coat of finish on them:


I´m late as usual 
but as you I can say better late than never 
take your time , great things take the time they need not a second less 
and it looks very good sofare from here 

take care
Dennis


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Not going to make it...*
> 
> I really hoped that I would finish these up by the time my holiday vacation ended but since that was a week ago and I still have a lot of plugs to do I'm pretty sure that's not going to happen.  They're going well, just slow, and there is a lot of them. I'm about 3/4 done cutting the holes in the tables but still need to cut and install the plugs.
> 
> I did manage to finish the splines in the tops completely and even got the first coat of finish on them:


Well it's about time you commented on this Dennis. 

In seriousness, I feel honered anytime you or anyone else takes the time to look and comment on my stuff.

Thanks!


----------



## TThomas (Dec 16, 2008)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Not going to make it...*
> 
> I really hoped that I would finish these up by the time my holiday vacation ended but since that was a week ago and I still have a lot of plugs to do I'm pretty sure that's not going to happen.  They're going well, just slow, and there is a lot of them. I'm about 3/4 done cutting the holes in the tables but still need to cut and install the plugs.
> 
> I did manage to finish the splines in the tops completely and even got the first coat of finish on them:


tops turned out great looking…...you've got this…..looks great


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

*No more Plugs!*

I've got all the holes and plugs cut and if I never have to cut another Greene and Greene style plug again I'll be very happy… Just kidding, I love the way these look and I will be doing more projects in this style. It is really nice to be able relax and listen to music while I work instead of machinery for a change but they do get really tedious after a while. Next time I'm going to make a few everytime I'm in the shop instead of waiting until the end and having to do all of them at once. I still need to insert all the plugs so I don't have any photos to show that will look any different than previous shots but I know how well a blog without photos goes over on LJs so I gotta post something. 

I was having a little trouble cutting the plugs off after pillowing them so I came up with this nifty little jig. At first I thought I was a genius but then I remembered the old crosscut box my Dad used when I was a kid. This is really the same thing only smaller. Now I feel kind of stupid for not thinking of it sooner…










And for final sanding I made use of a sanding ball that I got from Harbour freight a couple of years ago and forgot about. It's great for sanding odd shaped curves and it did the job of a few grits of normal paper real easily. This is the "Fine" grit and I also have a medium and a coarse.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *No more Plugs!*
> 
> I've got all the holes and plugs cut and if I never have to cut another Greene and Greene style plug again I'll be very happy… Just kidding, I love the way these look and I will be doing more projects in this style. It is really nice to be able relax and listen to music while I work instead of machinery for a change but they do get really tedious after a while. Next time I'm going to make a few everytime I'm in the shop instead of waiting until the end and having to do all of them at once. I still need to insert all the plugs so I don't have any photos to show that will look any different than previous shots but I know how well a blog without photos goes over on LJs so I gotta post something.
> 
> ...


When I get time I really need to go through the entire series of your blog. And it is a good thing you sent a few pictures a long or I would have had to FLAG you, whatever that does. Can't wait to see the finished project I do like the Greene on Greene Style.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *No more Plugs!*
> 
> I've got all the holes and plugs cut and if I never have to cut another Greene and Greene style plug again I'll be very happy… Just kidding, I love the way these look and I will be doing more projects in this style. It is really nice to be able relax and listen to music while I work instead of machinery for a change but they do get really tedious after a while. Next time I'm going to make a few everytime I'm in the shop instead of waiting until the end and having to do all of them at once. I still need to insert all the plugs so I don't have any photos to show that will look any different than previous shots but I know how well a blog without photos goes over on LJs so I gotta post something.
> 
> ...


that´s how it works 
the more you learn the more you forget …..LOL

thank´s for the update …..now go and snif a little glue to clear the brain with ….LOL

looking forward to the next installment

Dennis


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *No more Plugs!*
> 
> I've got all the holes and plugs cut and if I never have to cut another Greene and Greene style plug again I'll be very happy… Just kidding, I love the way these look and I will be doing more projects in this style. It is really nice to be able relax and listen to music while I work instead of machinery for a change but they do get really tedious after a while. Next time I'm going to make a few everytime I'm in the shop instead of waiting until the end and having to do all of them at once. I still need to insert all the plugs so I don't have any photos to show that will look any different than previous shots but I know how well a blog without photos goes over on LJs so I gotta post something.
> 
> ...


I really like the looks of those ebony plugs. But after hearing about all of the work I am thinking the FastCap Artisan Accents may be worth a try when I take a try at Green & Green!


----------



## wmac (Jan 17, 2011)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *No more Plugs!*
> 
> I've got all the holes and plugs cut and if I never have to cut another Greene and Greene style plug again I'll be very happy… Just kidding, I love the way these look and I will be doing more projects in this style. It is really nice to be able relax and listen to music while I work instead of machinery for a change but they do get really tedious after a while. Next time I'm going to make a few everytime I'm in the shop instead of waiting until the end and having to do all of them at once. I still need to insert all the plugs so I don't have any photos to show that will look any different than previous shots but I know how well a blog without photos goes over on LJs so I gotta post something.
> 
> ...


I work in a shop where we do alot of G&G with 1/4" square ziricote pegs, so we have to be kinda fast. We drill a shallow hole with hollow chisel mortiser, drill thru the joint with 1/4 bit and glue in a dowel below surface to lock the joint in place. We make up 1/4×1/4 peg stock to fit square hole, however long you want, chamfer the end abit on edge sander and cut the chamfered end on a crosscut jig running in the miter slot in bandsaw to make about a 1/4" long peg. Glue in hole, pound in peg, leaving it proud. Take laminate router with a base that has a large opening and straight bit set 1/16" or so above the router base and trim the peg to a uniform 1/16". Get a 3/4 chisel reallly sharp and with the bevel side face down on work nibble away at the corners of the peg to pillow, leveraging ever so gently on the surrounding wood( to prevent denting it(you can also tape off the surrounding to protect it a bit)). It's amazing how burnished the peg will get with a sharp chisel but we usually hit it with the edge of a random orbital using 320, or you can do it by hand. Follow with 0000. Hope you find this helpful.


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *No more Plugs!*
> 
> I've got all the holes and plugs cut and if I never have to cut another Greene and Greene style plug again I'll be very happy… Just kidding, I love the way these look and I will be doing more projects in this style. It is really nice to be able relax and listen to music while I work instead of machinery for a change but they do get really tedious after a while. Next time I'm going to make a few everytime I'm in the shop instead of waiting until the end and having to do all of them at once. I still need to insert all the plugs so I don't have any photos to show that will look any different than previous shots but I know how well a blog without photos goes over on LJs so I gotta post something.
> 
> ...


Crushgroovin:
Thanks for the tip. I admit those FastCaps are really tempting but I can tell the difference between a hand cut Ebony plug and a metal cap. I would never be happy with the metal cap and the plugs to get a lot easier and faster to cut with practice.

wmac:
I was thinking about trying a technique like that. It is how I did the plugs and splines on the breadboards so I'll probobly give it a shot with the other plugs on my next project. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *No more Plugs!*
> 
> I've got all the holes and plugs cut and if I never have to cut another Greene and Greene style plug again I'll be very happy… Just kidding, I love the way these look and I will be doing more projects in this style. It is really nice to be able relax and listen to music while I work instead of machinery for a change but they do get really tedious after a while. Next time I'm going to make a few everytime I'm in the shop instead of waiting until the end and having to do all of them at once. I still need to insert all the plugs so I don't have any photos to show that will look any different than previous shots but I know how well a blog without photos goes over on LJs so I gotta post something.
> 
> ...


I just cut them off at the miter saw and spend a few minutes trying to find them (after making sure I still have all nine fingers, of course). It' really fun…


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *No more Plugs!*
> 
> I've got all the holes and plugs cut and if I never have to cut another Greene and Greene style plug again I'll be very happy… Just kidding, I love the way these look and I will be doing more projects in this style. It is really nice to be able relax and listen to music while I work instead of machinery for a change but they do get really tedious after a while. Next time I'm going to make a few everytime I'm in the shop instead of waiting until the end and having to do all of them at once. I still need to insert all the plugs so I don't have any photos to show that will look any different than previous shots but I know how well a blog without photos goes over on LJs so I gotta post something.
> 
> ...


Yea I tried that on my chopsaw and on my table saw. If I swept my shop a little more often then it might have worked a little better.


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

*Almost there...*

All that's left is drawer pulls, the bottom shelfs, and a few more coats of finish. I decicded to stick with a natural finish and I'm glad I did but the tops came out way lighter than the rest of it. I will probobly put some dye on it to help it blend better. Here's one of the tables with the first coat of finish:


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Almost there...*
> 
> All that's left is drawer pulls, the bottom shelfs, and a few more coats of finish. I decicded to stick with a natural finish and I'm glad I did but the tops came out way lighter than the rest of it. I will probobly put some dye on it to help it blend better. Here's one of the tables with the first coat of finish:


It's looking good Don!

You make me jealous, if I ever get time I have to get a G&G inspired piece made. I am a fan of G&G and have a ton of books on them in my library. I just lack the time to make a piece that is not for a client.

Wonderful work!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Almost there...*
> 
> All that's left is drawer pulls, the bottom shelfs, and a few more coats of finish. I decicded to stick with a natural finish and I'm glad I did but the tops came out way lighter than the rest of it. I will probobly put some dye on it to help it blend better. Here's one of the tables with the first coat of finish:


niice chart for the shapening station nothing is like adding to the shop
but you talked about a piece of funiture you was making

well maybee next time I´m fast enoff

thank´sfor sharing
take care
Dennis


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Almost there...*
> 
> All that's left is drawer pulls, the bottom shelfs, and a few more coats of finish. I decicded to stick with a natural finish and I'm glad I did but the tops came out way lighter than the rest of it. I will probobly put some dye on it to help it blend better. Here's one of the tables with the first coat of finish:


Darrell would be proud. If this is your first attempt, then unfortunately you don't have much room for improvement. Spectacular! This is one of my favorite blogs of all time, and thanks for all of the assistance via PM.


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Almost there...*
> 
> All that's left is drawer pulls, the bottom shelfs, and a few more coats of finish. I decicded to stick with a natural finish and I'm glad I did but the tops came out way lighter than the rest of it. I will probobly put some dye on it to help it blend better. Here's one of the tables with the first coat of finish:


Thanks CaptainSkully! And i'm glad I could help.

And if you knew how much Mahogany has gone onto my fireplace over the last few months you might change your stance about my not having much room for improvement.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Almost there...*
> 
> All that's left is drawer pulls, the bottom shelfs, and a few more coats of finish. I decicded to stick with a natural finish and I'm glad I did but the tops came out way lighter than the rest of it. I will probobly put some dye on it to help it blend better. Here's one of the tables with the first coat of finish:


Hey, I just got wind of your blog. Can't wait to go back and read it. Looks like you did a wonderful job. Someday I will follow suit!


----------



## slimt (May 10, 2010)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Almost there...*
> 
> All that's left is drawer pulls, the bottom shelfs, and a few more coats of finish. I decicded to stick with a natural finish and I'm glad I did but the tops came out way lighter than the rest of it. I will probobly put some dye on it to help it blend better. Here's one of the tables with the first coat of finish:


Great job real nice details.


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

*Working on the Finish*

The more I looked at the tops the less I liked how much lighter they were than the rest of the tables. I decided to go ahead and dye the tops according to the instructions. I'm really glad I did, the tops are blending much better and I'm really liking the way dye looks compared to stains. I may even dye the rest of the table to get it all to blend together better. I normally love the varience of colors in wood when it's finished naturally but in this case I think it distracts from the design a bit. Here's one of the tables with the top newly dyed top and the shelf added. The shelfs are also comming out much lighter so they will definately be getting some dye. Next week end I'll do the pulls and other than that it's nothing but a few more coats of wipe on poly to and I'll be done.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Working on the Finish*
> 
> The more I looked at the tops the less I liked how much lighter they were than the rest of the tables. I decided to go ahead and dye the tops according to the instructions. I'm really glad I did, the tops are blending much better and I'm really liking the way dye looks compared to stains. I may even dye the rest of the table to get it all to blend together better. I normally love the varience of colors in wood when it's finished naturally but in this case I think it distracts from the design a bit. Here's one of the tables with the top newly dyed top and the shelf added. The shelfs are also comming out much lighter so they will definately be getting some dye. Next week end I'll do the pulls and other than that it's nothing but a few more coats of wipe on poly to and I'll be done.


Very cool Don a great job .Beautiful


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Working on the Finish*
> 
> The more I looked at the tops the less I liked how much lighter they were than the rest of the tables. I decided to go ahead and dye the tops according to the instructions. I'm really glad I did, the tops are blending much better and I'm really liking the way dye looks compared to stains. I may even dye the rest of the table to get it all to blend together better. I normally love the varience of colors in wood when it's finished naturally but in this case I think it distracts from the design a bit. Here's one of the tables with the top newly dyed top and the shelf added. The shelfs are also comming out much lighter so they will definately be getting some dye. Next week end I'll do the pulls and other than that it's nothing but a few more coats of wipe on poly to and I'll be done.


This has been a fun project to follow.

What makes it fun is #1: I love G&G and this is a great project in the style. And #2: it is clear that you have learned so much from it and it has been fun watching you grow.

The project looks great. The things you are running into are issues that the pro's run into as well. Learning to use dye and/or toners to adjust color is just an overall part of the skill set. So with that I will say "Welcome to the Club!"


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Working on the Finish*
> 
> The more I looked at the tops the less I liked how much lighter they were than the rest of the tables. I decided to go ahead and dye the tops according to the instructions. I'm really glad I did, the tops are blending much better and I'm really liking the way dye looks compared to stains. I may even dye the rest of the table to get it all to blend together better. I normally love the varience of colors in wood when it's finished naturally but in this case I think it distracts from the design a bit. Here's one of the tables with the top newly dyed top and the shelf added. The shelfs are also comming out much lighter so they will definately be getting some dye. Next week end I'll do the pulls and other than that it's nothing but a few more coats of wipe on poly to and I'll be done.


Very nice!


----------



## Darrell (Jul 29, 2008)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Working on the Finish*
> 
> The more I looked at the tops the less I liked how much lighter they were than the rest of the tables. I decided to go ahead and dye the tops according to the instructions. I'm really glad I did, the tops are blending much better and I'm really liking the way dye looks compared to stains. I may even dye the rest of the table to get it all to blend together better. I normally love the varience of colors in wood when it's finished naturally but in this case I think it distracts from the design a bit. Here's one of the tables with the top newly dyed top and the shelf added. The shelfs are also comming out much lighter so they will definately be getting some dye. Next week end I'll do the pulls and other than that it's nothing but a few more coats of wipe on poly to and I'll be done.


Don - Nice work - Looking very good!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Working on the Finish*
> 
> The more I looked at the tops the less I liked how much lighter they were than the rest of the tables. I decided to go ahead and dye the tops according to the instructions. I'm really glad I did, the tops are blending much better and I'm really liking the way dye looks compared to stains. I may even dye the rest of the table to get it all to blend together better. I normally love the varience of colors in wood when it's finished naturally but in this case I think it distracts from the design a bit. Here's one of the tables with the top newly dyed top and the shelf added. The shelfs are also comming out much lighter so they will definately be getting some dye. Next week end I'll do the pulls and other than that it's nothing but a few more coats of wipe on poly to and I'll be done.


now I see it 
its a beautyfull table Don ….something you can be proud of 
and here by I give you the officiel bragging license …well done

thank´s for sharing your journey into Green and Green 
it has been a pleasure to follow 

take care
Dennis


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Working on the Finish*
> 
> The more I looked at the tops the less I liked how much lighter they were than the rest of the tables. I decided to go ahead and dye the tops according to the instructions. I'm really glad I did, the tops are blending much better and I'm really liking the way dye looks compared to stains. I may even dye the rest of the table to get it all to blend together better. I normally love the varience of colors in wood when it's finished naturally but in this case I think it distracts from the design a bit. Here's one of the tables with the top newly dyed top and the shelf added. The shelfs are also comming out much lighter so they will definately be getting some dye. Next week end I'll do the pulls and other than that it's nothing but a few more coats of wipe on poly to and I'll be done.


I'm green with envy! That's a beautiful table. I love that style and you executed it perfectly.


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Working on the Finish*
> 
> The more I looked at the tops the less I liked how much lighter they were than the rest of the tables. I decided to go ahead and dye the tops according to the instructions. I'm really glad I did, the tops are blending much better and I'm really liking the way dye looks compared to stains. I may even dye the rest of the table to get it all to blend together better. I normally love the varience of colors in wood when it's finished naturally but in this case I think it distracts from the design a bit. Here's one of the tables with the top newly dyed top and the shelf added. The shelfs are also comming out much lighter so they will definately be getting some dye. Next week end I'll do the pulls and other than that it's nothing but a few more coats of wipe on poly to and I'll be done.


Thanks for the kind words everyone!


----------



## TThomas (Dec 16, 2008)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Working on the Finish*
> 
> The more I looked at the tops the less I liked how much lighter they were than the rest of the tables. I decided to go ahead and dye the tops according to the instructions. I'm really glad I did, the tops are blending much better and I'm really liking the way dye looks compared to stains. I may even dye the rest of the table to get it all to blend together better. I normally love the varience of colors in wood when it's finished naturally but in this case I think it distracts from the design a bit. Here's one of the tables with the top newly dyed top and the shelf added. The shelfs are also comming out much lighter so they will definately be getting some dye. Next week end I'll do the pulls and other than that it's nothing but a few more coats of wipe on poly to and I'll be done.


looks great…...what color/brand of dye did you use…...it's turning out wonderful.


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Working on the Finish*
> 
> The more I looked at the tops the less I liked how much lighter they were than the rest of the tables. I decided to go ahead and dye the tops according to the instructions. I'm really glad I did, the tops are blending much better and I'm really liking the way dye looks compared to stains. I may even dye the rest of the table to get it all to blend together better. I normally love the varience of colors in wood when it's finished naturally but in this case I think it distracts from the design a bit. Here's one of the tables with the top newly dyed top and the shelf added. The shelfs are also comming out much lighter so they will definately be getting some dye. Next week end I'll do the pulls and other than that it's nothing but a few more coats of wipe on poly to and I'll be done.


Thanks Tod.

The finish is General Finishes Arm-R-Seal Satin and General Finishes dye. The dye was mixed 7 parts Orange to 4 parts Medium brown (though not very precisely). I more or less followed the instructions outlined in Darrells article. The number of coats of dye varys on different components with the lighter areas generally getting more.


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

*Hickory Pulls*

Yea, I know these are supposed to be made out of Ebony but I don't cut anything out of ebony until I've practiced it a bunch with Hickory. It took a number of tries to get the drill press setup just right but this was otherwise pretty easy to make. Tommorrow I'll attempt to make the real ones and if all goes well then my next blog will be titled "Ebony Pulls", if not it will be titled "Screwup #2"...


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Hickory Pulls*
> 
> Yea, I know these are supposed to be made out of Ebony but I don't cut anything out of ebony until I've practiced it a bunch with Hickory. It took a number of tries to get the drill press setup just right but this was otherwise pretty easy to make. Tommorrow I'll attempt to make the real ones and if all goes well then my next blog will be titled "Ebony Pulls", if not it will be titled "Screwup #2"...


Having had enough of my own "Screw Up - 1 through 1,000", I am rooting for you to post "Ebony Pulls"... Good Luck because the practice ones look great.


----------



## Rob_n_Wood (Mar 25, 2009)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Hickory Pulls*
> 
> Yea, I know these are supposed to be made out of Ebony but I don't cut anything out of ebony until I've practiced it a bunch with Hickory. It took a number of tries to get the drill press setup just right but this was otherwise pretty easy to make. Tommorrow I'll attempt to make the real ones and if all goes well then my next blog will be titled "Ebony Pulls", if not it will be titled "Screwup #2"...


I am getting interested in the Green & Green style a friend of mind is building a cabinet and I am helping with some leaded glass so I will be watching with interest. Looks great so far


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

*Ebony Pulls*

Ebony pulls are done and mounted. I even got the first coat of finish on them. I almost had to call this blog entry "Scewup #2". I drilled the holes for the screws to mount the pulls about 1/8" off center. It wasn't enough to allow the screw to pop through but it was close enough breath a sigh of relief when I noticed it.

Here's one of the pulls installed on a drawer and still a little wet from the wipe on poly:










And the jig I used to drill the holes:


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Ebony Pulls*
> 
> Ebony pulls are done and mounted. I even got the first coat of finish on them. I almost had to call this blog entry "Scewup #2". I drilled the holes for the screws to mount the pulls about 1/8" off center. It wasn't enough to allow the screw to pop through but it was close enough breath a sigh of relief when I noticed it.
> 
> ...


A few nervous moment with spectacular results…can't wait to see the finish piece…well done…BC


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Ebony Pulls*
> 
> Ebony pulls are done and mounted. I even got the first coat of finish on them. I almost had to call this blog entry "Scewup #2". I drilled the holes for the screws to mount the pulls about 1/8" off center. It wasn't enough to allow the screw to pop through but it was close enough breath a sigh of relief when I noticed it.
> 
> ...


Love the look of those pulls. Absolutely love them.


----------



## TThomas (Dec 16, 2008)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Ebony Pulls*
> 
> Ebony pulls are done and mounted. I even got the first coat of finish on them. I almost had to call this blog entry "Scewup #2". I drilled the holes for the screws to mount the pulls about 1/8" off center. It wasn't enough to allow the screw to pop through but it was close enough breath a sigh of relief when I noticed it.
> 
> ...


Wow….looks great…well done…...thanks for putting the photos of your drilling set up….


----------



## pastorglen (Jan 13, 2011)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Ebony Pulls*
> 
> Ebony pulls are done and mounted. I even got the first coat of finish on them. I almost had to call this blog entry "Scewup #2". I drilled the holes for the screws to mount the pulls about 1/8" off center. It wasn't enough to allow the screw to pop through but it was close enough breath a sigh of relief when I noticed it.
> 
> ...


Those look great! I like that included pictures of your jig set-up. That helps me do some planning.

Great!!!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Ebony Pulls*
> 
> Ebony pulls are done and mounted. I even got the first coat of finish on them. I almost had to call this blog entry "Scewup #2". I drilled the holes for the screws to mount the pulls about 1/8" off center. It wasn't enough to allow the screw to pop through but it was close enough breath a sigh of relief when I noticed it.
> 
> ...


looking good Don 
incl. the little Jiig

take care
Dennis


----------



## riverguy (Sep 30, 2012)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Ebony Pulls*
> 
> Ebony pulls are done and mounted. I even got the first coat of finish on them. I almost had to call this blog entry "Scewup #2". I drilled the holes for the screws to mount the pulls about 1/8" off center. It wasn't enough to allow the screw to pop through but it was close enough breath a sigh of relief when I noticed it.
> 
> ...


Nice looking pulls! One way I've found that works for me in making several identical pieces of this nature is to carefully drill the holes in the stock first. I use a back stop on the drill press so the holes will all be the exact same distance from the edge of the stock. If I'm making more than just "several," I'll place a pin in a board that sits under the stock so that once the first hole is drilled, that hole slips over the pin to align the next hole. When all the holes are drilled, then I cut the stock with stop on my Incra fence so that each will end up with a hole in the center. No tearouts, no exploding tiny pieces of wood! For drilling the holes, I've found that a freshly sharpened standard twist drill works best since it clears the chips easily. You can also make the stock slightly too tall so you can slice off the drill-entry portion before cutting the block into individual pieces (in case you get some less-than-clean entries).


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

*Lagavulin*

I couldn't think of a better way to celebrate the completion of a project like this than my favorite 16 year old single malt…










Except for maybe my favorite Anejo:










Things I learned:
- Green and Greene were some amazing designers. I already knew this but I have a much better understanding now.
- So is Darrell Peart.
- The Hall brothers deserve far more recognition than they get. If you don't know who the Hall brothers are then read Darrells book.
- Measure 3 times, cut once. Twice just doesn't seem to be enough anymore.
- Never use an air hose to blow dust off of your bench when you're working on tiny ebony plugs.
- Ebony splinters hurt as much as glass splinters do but at least they're easy to see when trying to remove them.
- Wood dyes are way better than wood stain. I will definitely never use stain again by choice.
- I probably should have picked something a little simpler for my first attempt at Greene and Greene style.
- I'm glad I didn't.

Thanks to everyone for the encouragement and praise. This was the most enjoyable project I've done in many years. I'll post these as a project once the finish has cured enough to bring them inside and get some good pictures.


----------



## tsangell (Jan 10, 2011)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Lagavulin*
> 
> I couldn't think of a better way to celebrate the completion of a project like this than my favorite 16 year old single malt…
> 
> ...


Lagavulin 16 is the best. I've enjoyed this series - great job!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Lagavulin*
> 
> I couldn't think of a better way to celebrate the completion of a project like this than my favorite 16 year old single malt…
> 
> ...


my choise of selebration wuold be a great singlemalt and a good cigar 

well done , it has been a big pleassurre to follow the build with you Don
thank´s for taking taken the time to share it with us …...now I
willl go down and find the singlemalt so I can congratulate you proppebly with a sip

cheers …..now back to the chop still chips to fly and dust to make

take care
Dennis


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Lagavulin*
> 
> I couldn't think of a better way to celebrate the completion of a project like this than my favorite 16 year old single malt…
> 
> ...


Beautiful tables. The ebony really does set them off nicely.


----------



## TThomas (Dec 16, 2008)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Lagavulin*
> 
> I couldn't think of a better way to celebrate the completion of a project like this than my favorite 16 year old single malt…
> 
> ...


wow…they turned out great…well done
thanks for sharing this adventure….I would love to be able to do something like this….once again well done


----------



## Rob200 (Sep 21, 2009)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Lagavulin*
> 
> I couldn't think of a better way to celebrate the completion of a project like this than my favorite 16 year old single malt…
> 
> ...


keep up no gern on gren look good


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Lagavulin*
> 
> I couldn't think of a better way to celebrate the completion of a project like this than my favorite 16 year old single malt…
> 
> ...


This has been an excellent blog! I have enjoyed every post. Nice looking final result too!


----------



## pastorglen (Jan 13, 2011)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Lagavulin*
> 
> I couldn't think of a better way to celebrate the completion of a project like this than my favorite 16 year old single malt…
> 
> ...


What a nice pair. Very nice work. Great posts, too. Thanks for taking the time to teach us all along the journey. I know that I am better for it.


----------



## wilterbeast (Feb 23, 2011)

beckerswoodworks said:


> *Lagavulin*
> 
> I couldn't think of a better way to celebrate the completion of a project like this than my favorite 16 year old single malt…
> 
> ...


Great job on the tables, I've really enjoyed reading this blog, it gave me alot of great ideas for a coffee table I'm getting ready to build and some good tips on things to avoid!


----------

